# Flakka - more dangerous than Cocaine and cheaper than a big mac



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

For those of you that have children or grandchildren please help spread the word!

More Dangerous Than Cocaine, Cheaper Than a Big Mac

As the drug becomes more popular, stories and videos showing the strange behavior of alleged users are cropping up - and news outlets have been rushing to share them. A girl in Melbourne, Fla. ran through the street screaming that she was Satan while on a flakka trip. A man in Melbourne ran naked through the streets claiming to be God before "committing a sexual act on a tree." In Fort Lauderdale last month, a man high on flakka impaled himself while trying to scale a fence around the police station.

Narcotics investigators say dealers are disguising the dangerous street drug Flakka as candy. STORY: Flakka or Sour Patch Kids: Can you tell the difference? | Local News - WESH Home


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Big problem here in South Florida.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Flakka may be more addictive than meth...
That's just great!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is always something. Khat.. isn't that what the Somalians were using during our brief military excursion there under Bush and Clinton?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The word among the young has been out. I don't know any here who would have it. The college kids have better and the mexicans know what sh** it is. It's a sucker dope for people that didn't know better or ones so nuts it was going to be something anyway.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hehe I saw a picture some thing like that- it was about dogs had a poodle, a Labrador, an german shepherd, then a messed up looking dog and it said crack dog or something.

why can't people just understand drugs are bad -look at the crocodile drug it is horrible.
this drug flakka damn -thanks *aunty* for pointing it out.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I wanted to let people know. Seriously it is being disguised as candy, that could easily be consumed by someone who didn't intend to do drugs. Talk to your children and grand children. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> hehe I saw a picture some thing like that- it was about dogs had a poodle, a Labrador, an german shepherd, then a messed up looking dog and it said crack dog or something.
> 
> why can't people just understand drugs are bad -look at the crocodile drug it is horrible.
> this drug flakka damn -thanks *aunty* for pointing it out.


you mean this?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

So, it is OK to use bath salts in my bath but I shouldn't inject them into my bloodstream... Got ya!

How do people come up with crap like this? Why would anyone even try it?

Rhetorical questions, I know the answers.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

PaulS said:


> So, it is OK to use bath salts in my bath but I shouldn't inject them into my bloodstream... Got ya!
> 
> How do people come up with crap like this? Why would anyone even try it?
> 
> Rhetorical questions, I know the answers.


but did you also know that bath salts are not bath salts?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Beer works for me. Just saying


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> you mean this?
> View attachment 11995


yep that's it thanks.


----------

